# I live in SC and want to adopt two rats



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

I am from Greenville, SC and am really looking for some rats. I have two rats now, and I want two more (though, I'll keep them in a separate cage from my others). Please let me know here or email me at [email protected] if you can help me out. Thanks.


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

Check out Cullen's Archangel Rescue. I think they are in Columbia. ( http://www.caretoadopt.org/animals/browse?Species=Rat). They have a trio of sisters, if you could possibly take 3 & one male. Also try, http://rodent.rescueme.org/SouthCarolina. They have two pair on the website - one in Columbia & one pair in Summerville.


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh thanks. But I think I already found what I'm looking for.


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

Plus, Columbia would be too far away. But thanks for trying to help me out.


----------

